# Bundle



## Ed Berry (Jun 3, 2022)

Payment - US Postal mo, shipping USA only, priority (ins./tracking)
1. Hiawatha tobacco felt
2. Reflector
3. Patch kits (empty)
4. (2) lamp mounts
5. Canvas bag


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 3, 2022)

@New Mexico Brant


----------

